# It's a girl!



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We were 100% possitive Lawn Mower would kid long before Bambi would. So imagine my surprise this morning when I went outside to give the goats a treat and found Bambi asleep by the fence with a little baby next to her.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I have been very curious what babies from a black buck would look like. Every time I see a black doe with babies I have wondered what the father looked like. Well, now I know what a doe that looks like a deer and a buck that is totally black will produce. Midnight is the father of that cute little baby girl.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

congrats she is very pretty. just like her momarty:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Love her coloring,so pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Since she is a girl we are going to keep her. So she needs a name. Any suggestions?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Since moms name is Bambi how bout Flower?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Or Faline... Bambi's best friend (and mate)


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

What a wonderful surprise...congrats!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Talk about a surprise. I thought she might be pregnant based on comparing her and the pooch pictures others posted. But I never noticed any signs of being in heat. She only started really filling out a few weeks ago. Even so, she never really looked all that pregnant. Last night at supper my ranch partner said, "well we now know for sure Bambi was pregnant".

Just weighed the baby this morning. 7 1/4 pounds.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I am so proud of Bambi. Bambi was found in the road so she was raised by humans but she is doing such a good job of taking care of Susanna. Last night we had a bad hail storm, 1/2 inch size hail coming down fast and furious, plus lots of lightening. We were very concerned as storms like this often kill kids and lambs, but this morning I found Susanna laying in a corner of the goat shelter alone. The rest of the herd was outside to greet me but Bambi made sure her baby was in a safe place.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

That little girl looks exactly like my daughter's dairy buckling from last year! His momma was a blonde La Mancha. She had twins, a white doeling with med brown spots (named her Star) and a buckling that looked just like your girl (named him Reese, cuz we thought he looked like a peanut butter cup). He also won her her very first buckle at the county fair!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

congrats she is just precious


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

3/21 twins were born to the same buck bred to a BoerX. To see what that combination produced:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/boer-spanish-twins-finally-arrived-143144/#post1356987


----------

